# Almost all drivers not working



## pridezc (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello, a few days ago my computer was infected with malware. Ive been unable to get the malware off because it seems to have shut down all my drivers.. including usb, cdrom, and internet. Meaning I can't get the program i need to remove the malware of my computer! Most of the drivers under device manager have the yellow explanation point. System restore at first was not working.. even under safe mode. Ive been trying to mess around in safe mode and see how much progress i can make and i can now boot in normal mode without the fake antivirus popping up.. If i can get one of these drivers to work, I can most likely figure out the rest. Help Please!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi go here for help with the malware NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum have you tried safemode with networking


----------



## pridezc (Feb 22, 2011)

yes i have tried all of that. the problem is that it seems to have shut down my drivers. So i cant use the internet, cant transfer by usb, and cant tranfer by cdrom. or lan.. tried that too. this fake av is killin me!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a repair install

to do a repair install
set the bios to boot from cd first
pop in the disk
reboot
choose install
ignore the first repair option [R] and continue with install
when windows finds the previous installation
then do the repair


----------



## pridezc (Feb 22, 2011)

ok a couple questions tho.. what should be on the cd? rkill and malwarebytes? and when i reboot where will the option "install" show up?


----------



## dwm260 (Sep 21, 2009)

pridezc said:


> ok a couple questions tho.. what should be on the cd? rkill and malwarebytes? and when i reboot where will the option "install" show up?


Your operating system disk.

Usually to chose the option to boot from the disk, you can tap either f9 or f12 (and sometimes f10) to boot from disk (it sometimes will tell you on a screen as it is booting), press a key to continue (if prompted) then follow instructions provided.


----------



## pridezc (Feb 22, 2011)

Am i screwed if i cant find my windows cd? It looks like my system restore works now.. but all my checkpoints disappeared. Any way to get them back? 


I have a feeling I'm ******.

Alright.. I was able to delete the fake av i believe... but my drivers are still not working... (internet, cdrom, usb drives)... the only things that show up in my computer is the c drive.. and my shared documents, user documents


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

joeten said:


> Hi go here for help with the malware NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum have you tried safemode with networking


Have you gone to security for help as suggested,drivers you can get from the makers support site or if a custom build the motherboard makers site


----------



## dwm260 (Sep 21, 2009)

pridezc said:


> Alright.. I was able to delete the fake av i believe... but my drivers are still not working... (internet, cdrom, usb drives)... the only things that show up in my computer is the c drive.. and my shared documents, user documents


You can order and sometimes burn windows disks if needed. 

If you need the network drivers (which you likely do), you need to access another computer, save the .exe or setup files to an external drive or jump drive, then run the files on your computer. You can find these from the Dell website if you own a dell, or whatever type of computer you have. 

**I would advise you do the network (ethernet adapter) drivers first as you can then access the internet in order to easily download the rest. 

If you have any more problems or need clarity on anything else, don't hesitate to ask.


----------

